# MediaTek announces first true octa-core processor



## ZTR (Jul 28, 2013)

> MediaTek has officially announced the world's first true octa-core processor. The latest SoCs allows all the eight cores to run simultaneously, unlike the Samsung implementation, which can activate up to half of its CPU cores at once. The true octa-core processors offer you enhanced performance, power efficiency and improved user experience.
> *cdn.gsmarena.com/vv/newsimg/13/07/mediatek-true-octa-core/gsmarena_001.jpg
> The MediaTek true octa-core processor allocates processing power to different cores on per-application and per-task basis that gives the ultimate multi-tasking experience. The newest addition to the MediaTek SoCs comes with advanced web browsing feature that has the unique ability to allocate individual browser tabs to CPU cores.
> The processor also has the ability to delegate user input to individual cores and renders 3D effects more smoothly and enhances the user interface. The multi-threaded programming in the processor enables improved video framerate processing, which gives superior gaming experiences.
> ...




MediaTek announces first true octa-core processor - GSMArena.com news


----------



## Coldbreeze16 (Jul 28, 2013)

MTK processors suck in comparison to Qualcomm offerings or Exynos, anyone who has used a desi or Chinese droid knows that.


----------



## .jRay. (Jul 28, 2013)

I wonder how much battery will last


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 28, 2013)

Coldbreeze16 said:


> MTK processors suck in comparison to Qualcomm offerings or Exynos, anyone who has used a desi or Chinese droid knows that.



thats not because of Mediatek in general but the overall build quality of china made phones.. 
MT6589 and MT6589T has GREAT price/Performance ratio BUT they arent the choice of proccys for good manufacturers.. 
If only sony could price Xperia C at a good price, im sure Mediatek would get the much needed attention its been lacking


----------



## Ricky (Jul 28, 2013)

Not to forget , its because of mediatek we have not lots of budget dual core, quad core which ultimately forced even established manufactures to lower prices of their phones.. though not really comparable but for a common man, dual core = dual core ..


----------



## Coldbreeze16 (Jul 28, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> thats not because of Mediatek in general but the overall build quality of china made phones..
> MT6589 and MT6589T has GREAT price/Performance ratio BUT they arent the choice of proccys for good manufacturers..
> If only sony could price Xperia C at a good price, im sure Mediatek would get the much needed attention its been lacking



Methinks Huawei used them in a few of their offerings? And Huawei droids are not trash stuff.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 28, 2013)

oh really, they are giving good compitiion to big names, and tey also perform good, the only thing is that many small companies are using their chips becoz it cheap, good for the market, so next year we wil see lots of octa core phones at 10k


----------



## funskar (Jul 29, 2013)

Get Ready to see Micromax Canvas 5  with dual octa core proccessor inside in competition to sammy s6


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 29, 2013)

^^ lol. All seems well in paper but in real-time, i wonder how much battery it drains. And MT processors will never be my choice of proccy in a phone, until otherwise china invades india and force us to use it.


----------



## Coldbreeze16 (Jul 29, 2013)

^^ They can just bribe our politicians to do that instead of invading. But yeah battery life should be terrible, it's only for that reason Exynos doesn't use all 8.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 29, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ lol. All seems well in paper but in real-time, i wonder how much battery it drains. And MT processors will never be my choice of proccy in a phone, until otherwise china invades india and force us to use it.



^Even if Xperia C were to be available at 15k ? :S

TBH, Mediatek is like AMD whereas Qualcomm is like Intel.. Qualcomm's Krait series offers great performance per core but not performance per price..
However, Mediatek offers slightly better performance per price even if it's quadcore vs dualcore..
(imagine FX6300 vs i3 3220, which one would you choose and why ?)


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 29, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> ^Even if Xperia C were to be available at 15k ? :S
> 
> TBH, Mediatek is like AMD whereas Qualcomm is like Intel.. Qualcomm's Krait series offers great performance per core but not performance per price..
> However, Mediatek offers slightly better performance per price even if it's quadcore vs dualcore..
> (imagine FX6300 vs i3 3220, which one would you choose and why ?)



Yep. And no MT is not like AMD. I strongly disagree with that. I have a colleague of mine using Canvas, and which gives him lot of trouble with his day-to-day usage with little bit of gaming. Whereas my Burst, kick Canvas a$$ and far better in terms of performance. In Intel v AMD war, AMD loses in terms of performance, means by small margin where as with good pricing. Here with dead-cheap pricing, it completely lacks what you want from an 5 incher.

BTW Burst is DC and Canvas 2 HD is QC. So it is nothing like AMD.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 29, 2013)

Like i said earlier, Its not Mediatek's fault Canvas has bad build quality and bad optimisation.. 
take a look at Xperia C or Panasonic P51 review and you will understand what im talking about
even some of the lenovo based phones have better optimisation than crappy MMX
The only thing tho, that they MUST improve upon is pricing


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 29, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Like i said earlier, Its not Mediatek's fault Canvas has bad build quality and bad optimisation..
> take a look at Xperia C or Panasonic P51 review and you will understand what im talking about
> even some of the lenovo based phones have better optimisation than crappy MMX
> The only thing tho, that they MUST improve upon is pricing


Whatever it is, MT will never be at par with Qualcomm range proccys.


----------



## Coldbreeze16 (Jul 29, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> ^Even if Xperia C were to be available at 15k ? :S
> 
> TBH, Mediatek is like AMD whereas Qualcomm is like Intel.. Qualcomm's Krait series offers great performance per core but not performance per price..
> However, Mediatek offers slightly better performance per price even if it's quadcore vs dualcore..
> (imagine FX6300 vs i3 3220, which one would you choose and why ?)



Very bad comparison. Just because AMD proccys are priced cheaper than Intel's overpriced siblings doesn't mean MediaTek can be compared to AMD. Remember there was a time AMD's proccys outdid Intel in both fields. And the very reason no company with good international standing uses MTK proccys is their poor build quality which would far outweigh that VFM factor. AMD's build quality has no flaws, it's superlative.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 29, 2013)

Coldbreeze16 said:


> Very bad comparison. Just because AMD proccys are priced cheaper than Intel's overpriced siblings doesn't mean MediaTek can be compared to AMD. Remember there was a time AMD's proccys outdid Intel in both fields. And the very reason no company with good international standing uses MTK proccys is their poor build quality which would far outweigh that VFM factor. AMD's build quality has no flaws, it's superlative.



+infinity.

I already mentioned this in one of my post and for sure MTK will never be at par with it's competitor.


----------



## quagmire (Jul 29, 2013)

MediaTek announces its MT8135 quad-core big.LITTLE MP chip with PowerVR series6 GPU

-Source

Against the competition:


*cdn01.androidauthority.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/MediaTek-MT8135-benchmark-645x368.jpg





Get ready for more desi phones and tablets running Mediatek.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 29, 2013)

Remember the cost per perfomance is somewhat more important than the performance per core or performance per clock speed..
That is where mediatek excels at, because it's virtually impossible for good manufacturers to add in a good qualcomm chipset into a budget device..
Think about the majourity of sub 10k phones, by sammy, sony , HTC, LG.. Do you think their chipsets stand a chance against similarly priced mediateks ?? Im not talking about the phones in general but the chipsets specifically...
And besides, every generation of mediatek processors have the same socket, meaning better compatibility for future upgrades (from the POV of a manufacturer)
Sure Mediatek will never outdo higher end qualcomm or nvidia tegra in terms of sheer power and performance but it sure can in the lower end segment
PS: I have never owned a mediatek, so im not a fanboy .. I believe mediatek deserves the attention its been lacking.. who knows maybe sammy will  start adopting mtks instead of the crap cortex a5, its been putting in F**king 2013 devices 



quagmire said:


> MediaTek announces its MT8135 quad-core big.LITTLE MP chip with PowerVR series6 GPU
> 
> -Source
> 
> ...



I stand by my statement that at the current price of the chipset, it is VERY VFM.. Again, I must stress that i mean the chipset not the current MMX crap



> Get ready for more desi phones and tablets running Mediatek.


That's the catch.. If only sammy started working on mediatek.. :/


----------



## RON28 (Jul 30, 2013)

those who are here saying negative things about Mediatek didn't saw a 6.2K mobile playing NOVA 3 and whereas a 10k mobile of sony and Samsung can't even play lagless temple run 2. Those who are here boosting about qualcomm and Exynos, check Xolo Q800 and ask yourself which one comes close to the performance of that handset from Exynos or Qualcomm. 

About battery draining issues even high end phones struggle to for a day with normal usage, a Quad core Mediatek can last even a day and half considering its price and performance.


----------



## Coldbreeze16 (Jul 30, 2013)

That benchmark looks good, we'll see what it can do. I was thinking more in line of LG acquiring MTK and increase quality a little (not too much to skyrocket the costs) and they can give Sammy a good punch for money. I've always loved LG's droids. And don't expect Sammy to adopt MTK, they love $$$. Besides they can do their own fab.



RON28 said:


> those who are here saying negative things about Mediatek didn't saw a 6.2K mobile playing NOVA 3 and whereas a 10k mobile of sony and Samsung can't even play lagless temple run 2. Those who are here boosting about qualcomm and Exynos, check Xolo Q800 and ask yourself which one comes close to the performance of that handset from Exynos or Qualcomm.
> 
> About battery draining issues even high end phones struggle to for a day with normal usage, a Quad core Mediatek can last even a day and half considering its price and performance.



I only took umbrage against MTK being put in the same category as AMD. MTK sure gives customers more choice, so power to them. Peace


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 30, 2013)

LG L7II was dissapointing, cortex a5 again, Sammy Galaxy core and grand quad are both cortex a5s as well ..
Its so sad because the same processor (dual core one) is available for 7k phones (like Huawei y300)..
if only they start adopting mediatek lol



> I only took umbrage against MTK being put in the same category as AMD. MTK sure gives customers more choice, so power to them. Peace



And how am I wrong, might I ask ? AMD provides better performance per price than intel .. So does Mediatek as compared to qualcomm 

also, I wonder how well SGX 6xx series GPU perform against Adreno 3XX series


----------



## Coldbreeze16 (Jul 30, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> LG L7II was dissapointing, cortex a5 again, Sammy Galaxy core and grand quad are both cortex a5s as well ..
> Its so sad because the same processor (dual core one) is available for 7k phones (like Huawei y300)..
> if only they start adopting mediatek lol
> 
> ...


QA my friend. All those silicones we buy don't even cost half that much to produce anyway.



> also, I wonder how well SGX 6xx series GPU perform against Adreno 3XX series


More benchmarks...


----------



## ico (Jul 30, 2013)

Dunno why people are bashing Mediatek? Afterall, all they're doing is using ARM's core design? Bash the SoC, not the company!

Repeating some Captain Obvious stuff:

In the ARM SoC world, people license Intellectual Property (IP) from ARM. Sometimes people license the whole core design from ARM and then they put it in their SoC. That's what TI, Samsung and Mediatek do.

Cortex A7, A9 and A15 are ARM designed cores. They license it from ARM and then simply put it in their SoC. In the case of this SoC, Mediatek is licensing Cortex A7 (because it's cheaper) and this core is an ARM design. Not Mediatek's. Though it is even slower than Cortex A9.

Next - Qualcomm actually licenses a bigger thing. They have such a license that they can make their own core designs with the same instruction set. That's what Scorpion, Krait et cetera are.

Next - in the ARM SoC world, people are also licensing the GPU from the third party, example PowerVR series from Imagination Technologies. Mali series of GPUs is licensed by ARM. Samsung was using it for SGS2 and SGS3. Galaxy Nexus had a TI chipset which had PowerVR SGX540. Qualcomm makes their own GPU - Adreno. Adreno was made by AMD earlier (jumble and you'll get Radeon). They sold to Qualcomm (bad decision) and mobile market exploded.

So basically an SoC developer makes a dish by getting readymade ingredients from everywhere else.

Bashing Mediatek is okay - but bash for the right reason. They're choosing Cortex A7 for this octa-core SoC - which is slow but it is a core design by ARM. 

aaaaaand they're perfectly capable of putting Cortex A15 in their new SoCs - all they'll have to do is just license it from ARM - then they'll be world class? That's how SoC world is.

Some day they might put the highest core design from ARM in their SoC - but for them it makes no sense because the big phone manufacturers won't use it. So their bread and butter is - putting their SoCs in desi/Chinese phones. Good strategy and it makes them easy money. 

Look into the other factors as well - Cortex A15 license will cost a bomb. Mediatek can't afford. If they even get it, will they actually sell enough phones to recover the amount? They rely on low-end desi/Chinese. If they'll start putting A15 in those phones, their margins will be low and these phones don't sell a whole lot. They won't recover money.

tl;dr - *Bash the SoC. Not the company.*



RON28 said:


> About battery draining issues even high end phones struggle to for a day with normal usage, a Quad core Mediatek can last even a day and half considering its price and performance.


yup.

Cortex A7 is power efficient.



furious_gamer said:


> I already mentioned this in one of my post and for sure MTK will never be at par with it's competitor.


They can easily get par. lol. Just license the damned A15. Eaaaaassssyyyyyyyyyyy.



Coldbreeze16 said:


> And the very reason no company with good international standing uses *MTK proccys is their poor build quality* which would far outweigh that VFM factor.


Mediatek doesn't fabricate/manufacture their processors. TSMC does. Also, AMD and nVidia don't fabricate their GPUs as well. TSMC fabs them. Same company.

Even Qualcomm doesn't fab their SoCs. TSMC does. 

Nothing is even wrong with the "build quality" of Mediatek SoCs. Afterall, there are very few fabrication companies and all are well specialised.

Build quality of the phones using Mediatek SoCs? Then you have a point.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 30, 2013)

> Bash the SoC, not the company!


Bash teh Phone manufacturer also while you are at it ... The desi crappy ones that is


----------



## ico (Jul 30, 2013)

btw, give me a cheap development board with this SoC - like Raspberry Pi. I'll be the first one to buy.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 30, 2013)

Thats a great idea actually !!! But i dont think mediatek is open source friendly.. Have they released KS yet ? IDK


----------



## quagmire (Jul 30, 2013)

#23 - Very informative post by ico. Someone make the post sticky .


----------



## ico (Jul 30, 2013)

Last but not the least, MediaTek is Taiwanese. Not Chinese.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 30, 2013)

ASUS MeMO Pad HD7 is gonna be using MediaTek MT8125
Read the full article here
AnandTech | ASUS MeMO Pad HD7 Review: $149 Nexus 7.1 Successor & Our First Look at MediaTek's MT8125
Id say for a $129/$149	tablet, this is superb, especially coming from a company like ASUS


> MediaTek, a Taiwanese based fabless semiconductor manufacturer, is one of a number of ARM licensees that are presently giving Qualcomm (and other mobile SoC vendors) a hard time. They tend to take vanilla ARM (and 3rd party) IP, integrate it, and sell it for much less than the ARM licensees we're used to covering. Just as ARM's licensees are putting incredible pressure on Intel's margins in client computing, MediaTek is doing the same to the bigger ARM licensees.
> 
> Last year MediaTek shipped just under 1.7 billion chips. Granted that's across all markets that it serves (including APs, WiFi, GPS, DVD/BD player chipsets, etc…), but it's still tremendous volume.
> 
> If you look at any of the sub-$150 Android tablets these days, they all integrate some form of ultra low cost silicon. In large, cost-sensitive markets (e.g. China), MediaTek's presence is extremely high.


----------



## quagmire (Jul 30, 2013)

^The GPU is PowerVR SGX 544MP1. Oh god why 

I'm game if Asus retains the price and slaps in a PowerVR series6 GPU.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 30, 2013)

sad really, could have been much better .. but maybe the pricing will determine it's worthiness   IDK


----------



## ZTR (Aug 1, 2013)

Review of ASUS MeMO Pad HD7 and Mediatek MT8125

AnandTech | ASUS MeMO Pad HD7 Review: $149 Nexus 7.1 Successor & Our First Look at MediaTek's MT8125

All in all the GPU is good enough to play games and the CPU is also powerful enough to hold its own


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 25, 2013)

even if its octacore how can we tell that it'll perform better then existing quad cores huh!!! like FX 8350 is octacore & i7-4770 is quod core ao does it mean i7 is inferier !!! not at all... Comparing i3-3220(a dualcore, 55W TDP, ~6.7k) and FX 6300(a hexacore, 95W TDP, ~7.3)... i3-3220 give a very tough competetion to FX 6300, i3-3220 is only behind in OC potential... (see the anandtech benchmarks).  PS:- I ain't comparing MTK & Quallcomm as amd & intel.


----------



## ZTR (Oct 17, 2013)

The OctaCore MT6592 gets benched on Antutu and scores an impressive 25.4k 

???MT6592??? - ??,MT6592,,?? - IT?


----------

